
AmericanMathSociety blog: 'Stop hiring white cis men' and 'quit your job' - seycombi
http://blogs.ams.org/inclusionexclusion/2017/05/11/get-out-the-way/
======
db48x
War is Peace. Peace is War. We have always been at war with Eastasia.

------
brudgers
Title: Get Out the Way

